# Dewalt DWP849X rotary



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone got one of these, they sound very good? 1250 watts, 600-3500rpm, soft start on a variable trigger, ball-bearing construction, D and side handles, rubber gearcase, £135. From the videos I've watched it doesn't sound any louder than a Makita, sounds pretty quiet.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

It weighs over 3kg....


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Makita 9227CB - 3kgs. Dewalt DWP849X - 3kgs.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

EP800 / EP801 2kg even cheaper too


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Neither of those are available in the UK so they don't count! Lightweight isn't everything.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> Neither of those are available in the UK so they don't count! Lightweight isn't everything.


CYC used to stock the EP800 and soon getting the EP801 - I bought 2 EP801s lovely machines - light, good balance, not noisy, and powerful. what else do you want in a polisher?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

my previous machine was 3kg and it gets proper tiring after doing a whole car!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

One that's actually available to buy!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> One that's actually available to buy!


many ppl are recommending the Rupes LH18 ENS http://www.rupes.com/p/mt/en/0207585880250

Very light and durable as they are used for marine applications.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

masammut said:


> CYC used to stock the EP800 and soon getting the EP801 - I bought 2 EP801s lovely machines - light, good balance, not noisy, and powerful. what else do you want in a polisher?


Have to agree on this I also bought EP801 last year and is a lovely machine not as good as festool ... but for this price You can get anything better than that


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I've heard the Rupes are quite loud and they eat brushes! Also the EP801 does look nice but it's not available in the UK.


----------



## Saab_viggen (Jun 15, 2012)

Im in the market for a rotary, and too started looking at this dewalt machine (£140 price point) as seen it alot in the meguiars training videos so figured it must be good. most of my other home tools drills saws etc are dewalt and always been v good. but the 3kg weight factor does bother me on a tool I want to be able to float around like a dance partner.. I also looked at the dodo juice machine, but no idea of the pedigree of the actual manufacturer of the dodo badged polisher. from the close up pics of dodo polisher the plastic mouldings looked a bit rough. other people also moaned about this polisher not liking the grip and trigger. I just didnt like dodo juice marketing style - put me off, seemed a bit silly to me unprofessional choice of branding ,but cant say nout against their product as not tried. I just think the logos and stuff about DAD's is a bit dumb and toytown, and puts me off even trying any!. Having read this thread Im really interested in the Rupes rotary LH 18ENS. looks like its nice and balanced and nice handle end (looks a bit like a copy of the flex one) I just can yet find it for sale like the one that is pictured. 
the one on the rupes .co.uk website looks different. http://www.rupestools.co.uk/index.php?i=144

I would go for a CYC EP801 if could get one as dont really want to spend more than £100, as its only for light use. what happened did they loose a shipping container in the sea en route from china??


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Saab_viggen said:


> http://www.rupestools.co.uk/index.php?i=144
> 
> I would go for a CYC EP801 if could get one as dont really want to spend more than £100, as its only for light use. what happened did they loose a shipping container in the sea en route from china??


I have no idea when CYC are getting them, so I bought straight from the China factory. Excellent service I must say and I received it in 3 days.
http://www.pritronic.com

**Edit: To be honest I was thinking of importing these machines to Malta, so it may be that they will not sell to end users, but only distributors. So you best bet is to wait till CYC get them.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah but what about shipping costs and what if you have a problem - send it back to China?

I got one of these recently, very similar spec to the EP801, only £65 delivered. The Sealey ER1700P, cracking rotary for the money, light but not too light, well balanced, not too noisy, easy to use, well made, doesn't bog down due to the double torque motor. It easily removed 2000 grit sanding marks no problem using a light cutting pad and Megs Ultimate Compound in one pass.










It has a soft start, variable trigger, so even though the speed setting wheel is on the trigger, just set it to what speed you want, spread the product on the variable trigger then fully squeeze the trigger to get it up to speed - easy! :thumb: Only issue was the relatively short power cable, 3 metres I think, so I swapped it for a longer one. No warranty label to damage so it's all good!!! :buffer:

http://www.ccw-tools.com/product.as...&strPageHistory=search&numSearchStartRecord=1

For the same price as a Makita I can get a Dewalt and a Sealey, I'll use the lighter Sealey for vertical and smaller panels.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> Yeah but what about shipping costs and what if you have a problem - send it back to China?


Well in my case, I did have a problem with the first one they sent me. 





I sent them the video and they sent me a new one for free. They were very surprised about this and they asked me to send them the speed controller module.
When I received the replacement I opened it up to remove the module and it turned out to be a loose wire. I just pushed the slider back in place and was as good as new. I told them about it and they just asked me to pay for the machine 46 USD. Shipping was free (that's 80 USD)
so now I have 2 machines - one for the spot pads and the other for the 5" pads :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had the first 240 volt one in the country from DeWalt Uk about 9 months ago. So far it's been faultless, and I go through them like butter normally! Still on the original brushes too..


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

masammut said:


> Well in my case, I did have a problem with the first one they sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much was the first machine and shipping direct from China? What about import duty and VAT?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I have ordered a Dewalt DWP849X so we'll see what it's like soon!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> How much was the first machine and shipping direct from China? What about import duty and VAT?


It came to £85 for the complete kit then I had to pay VAT which is 18% here.

http://www.pritronic.com/en/product/product_show_8.htm


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

£85 including shipping?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> I had the first 240 volt one in the country from DeWalt Uk about 9 months ago. So far it's been faultless, and I go through them like butter normally! Still on the original brushes too..


Good to know this:thumb: just bought an 849x  had a blast with it the other day and I'm very impressed so far, very well balanced imo and the weight seems to vanish once you get going with it, I'm also very happy with what little noise it chucks out, not saying its silent obviously but it's got a nice tone to it, lovely and smooth to use, great control without a handle aswell.

So far so good


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> £85 including shipping?


yes of course £85 inc shipping - the machine with the 5" backing plate and 3 pads only cost £35 by themselves - the rest is shipping cost. CYC are making a handsome profit on these machines as they send them by sea and they buy in bulk not just one.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmm sounds like they are yes. So how did you do it, you can't order them online can you?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> Hmmm sounds like they are yes. So how did you do it, you can't order them online can you?


Well as I mentioned before I was thinking of importing them for resale, so I emailed them for a sample. They replied with a price list and I paid via Paypal.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Dewalt DWP849X arrived today, £134.99 including next day delivery.










Comes with 150mm backing plate, D and side handles, wool pad, long power lead. Feels very robust and well made, not noisy at all even with no load, I love how the speed dial actually says the rpms on it, soft starts at 600rpm! I'll be using it soon so more feedback then.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Had a play with one of these and they are solid machines. Rubber flex is a win too.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Loving mine so far and it's getting put through its paces tomorrow on some merc paint.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Recently purchased a silver tec silver storm polisher. Is it worth getting one of these dewalt polishers instead? What do you guys think?
Thanks.


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm after a rotary at the moment and these look very good but where are people getting them from?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DEWALT-DW...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item46040aab7e

http://www.toolbox.co.uk/dewalt-dwp...gleBase&utm_medium=GB&utm_campaign=GoogleBase


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

jcrease said:


> Recently purchased a silver tec silver storm polisher. Is it worth getting one of these dewalt polishers instead? What do you guys think?
> Thanks.


Depends on how often you use it. The Silverline is fine for occasional use, for heavy use the Dewalt or Makita would be better.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Loving mine, did a merc enhancement yesterday with it and it's very nice to use, once you get it on the paint and start polishing the weight just vanishes,it's so nicely balanced, vertical and the lower panels are nice to tackle with it due its stabilty,trigger is sensitive but doesn't take long to get the feel of it. Speed dial is nice to operate and feels sturdy with a little click into each rpm setting and inbetween settings, trigger lock is easy to operate and easy to get to and releases with a gentle depress on the trigger, feels nice to use without a handle for me personally, haven't tried it with either handles, still use my D handle on my old machine but this one feels really nice without.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

masammut said:


> Well as I mentioned before I was thinking of importing them for resale, so I emailed them for a sample. They replied with a price list and I paid via Paypal.


I emailed Shine Mate and asked them about getting an EP801 and they said no! But they did say that CYC should be getting the EP801 in soon though.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RobDon said:


> Yeah but what about shipping costs and what if you have a problem - send it back to China?
> 
> I got one of these recently, very similar spec to the EP801, only £65 delivered. The Sealey ER1700P, cracking rotary for the money, light but not too light, well balanced, not too noisy, easy to use, well made, doesn't bog down due to the double torque motor. It easily removed 2000 grit sanding marks no problem using a light cutting pad and Megs Ultimate Compound in one pass.
> 
> ...


Sealeys are ace - Ive got 9 of them at our other unit


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I love the Sealey, very easy to work with, very nice weight, doesn't pull you around - excellent machine! :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Im very interested in one off these.. Hmmmmm!! Must resist!


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Is the backing plate supplied with the Dewalt any good?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

If its 150mm i'd say no. You want a 125mm for the 150mm pads most traders on here sell. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

jcrease said:


> Is the backing plate supplied with the Dewalt any good?


It looks good quality but for me personally it's too big for use on cars,I'd only use mine if it was on much bigger panels, my 3m backing plate went straight on it as soon I got it out of the box.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

i have a dewalt and i love it!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

RobDon said:


> I emailed Shine Mate and asked them about getting an EP801 and they said no! But they did say that CYC should be getting the EP801 in soon though.


Yes makes sense since there are no suppliers here in Malta. I intend to change that though. I love these machines. They seem to be made with quality components. Currently looking for partners to make a shipment.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a chance to try the Dewalt DWP849X today, so I did the bonnet of my VW Passat. Very nice machine to use, well balanced, easy to control and move around, all the controls are well placed, the speed control is excellent and very precise, feels very well built, not too noisy, 3kgs weight isn't a problem on flat panels, slightly heavy on verticals. I tried it with the bail handle, side handle and no handle - easy to use all 3 ways. Overall I give it 9/10 - if it was slightly lighter it would be a 10!










I'm doing a full detail on a Toyota Yaris tomorrow so it will get a full workout then.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Could not resist any longer got one today also purchased a 3m backing plate and pads.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

jcrease said:


> Could not resist any longer got one today also purchased a 3m backing plate and pads.


If you are used to the heavier machines you'll love it, I'm more than happy with mine, recently enhanced a merc with it and it feels nicer to use than my old rotory that I've had for over 10yrs now.

Let us know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## Lupen (Feb 19, 2012)

I have that too, dewalt is very good, cheaper and powerful.


----------

